# The Swell Cafe in Mission Beach, San Diego, CA



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi Everyone. *I'd like to share my coffee shop & cafe with you! *We are located in San Diego, CA across the street from the Pacific Ocean. *We serve only high quality, earth-conscious, dual certified direct trade coffee from La Colombe Coffee Roasters. *Our smoothies, breakfast, and lunch is all fresh and made to order. *If you are down our way, stop by and share some time with us!









John, The Swell Cafe&#8230;

More...


----------

